# 5 hp Briggs and Stratton Outboard



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=32385047&cat=537

Good little air cooled outboard. Bought it as a backup for a 14' jon boat I no longer own.


----------

